
Intel SGX Remote Attestation is not sufficient [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-17/thursday/us-17-Swami-SGX-Remote-Attestation-Is-Not-Sufficient-wp.pdf
======
magnat
Blackhat 2017 presentation based on the paper:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A9XNx9_Vyc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A9XNx9_Vyc)

